#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  G.L Bajaj Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About* : G L Bajaj Institute of Technology & Management the 6th Institute established under the prestigious banner of R.K Group of Institutions. The institute is approved by All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE), Ministry of HRD Govt OF India and Affiliated to Mahamaya Technical Univ. Noida. In GLBITM, innovation is defined as the translation of knowledge and technologies in the form of newer and better products and services. Being innovative adds value to our graduates' education and training, which gives them the extra edge and ultimately increases their employability. GLBITM strives to train and develop talented students and budding professionals with intense focus on Technological development and career grooming.

*Branches* : 

B-Tech Computer Science & EnggB-Tech Electronics & Communication Engg.B-Tech Mechanical Engg.B-Tech Information TechnologyB-Tech Electrical & Electronics Engg.B-Tech Civil Engineering.
*FEE Structure :*

*Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

 Total Fee: Rs. 350150*
*Campus Facilities* :

*Internet Facilities at GLBITM* :

To keep pace with the fast changing World & to make the World a smaller place to live in, GLBITM has a faster Internet facility in its campus. GLBITM has access to the Internet through a WI-FI with a speed of 20 MBPS. Additionally, this high-speed Internet connectivity is available for 365 days a year to all the students. The Internet facility is available throughout the campus & personal login for all students are provided. Attempts are being made to have Internet connections in the out-hostels too. A highly specialized state-of the-art Internet lab is there for students to access the net whenever they wish to do so.

*Central Library* : Central Library occupies a place of pride in GLBITM and is an essential component of the institute's outstanding research and education mission. It is a most lively place on the campus providing a safe, comfortable and friendly environment that enables learning and advancement of knowledge, and promotes discovery and scholarship. With a sitting capacity of 300 students, the library has a ready stock of books journals, magazines and newsletter from all over the world, replete with all kinds of support activities, like photocopying, audio-visual rooms, electronic media section, book bank and linkage with various reputed libraries in India.

The mission of the Central Library is to facilitate creation of new knowledge through acquisition, organization and dissemination of knowledge resources and providing for value added services.

*Hostel* :
GLBITM provides separate hostel facility for boys and girls. However, students are also free to make their own arrangement they desire. GLBITM provides students with a comfortable environment to live in. Telephone facility and 24 hr power back up also being, provided .It further organizes various recreational activities including in door games and field sports.

*Boys & Girls Hostel:*
At GLBITM, we are fortunate in being able to guarantee secured accommodation to all students pursuing B. Tech, MBA and MCA who make an application with the prescribed period.

*Facilities at Hostel:*
    Spacious and airy rooms with balcony    Double sharing rooms,    Provision of wooden bed, study table, chair, and almirah for every student    Wi-Fi in the hostel premises    Uninterrupted water supply    Hygienic and fresh filtered drinking water with the availability of cold drinking water in summers    Geysers in winters    Power back up    Entertainment room facility like T.V., News Paper, Indoor Games    First aid facility    Tie up with near by hospital for emergency    24-hour security    Hygienic and absolutely homely mess.
*Placement* :





Queries are welcome !!!!







  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions NETC Hyderabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions O.I.S.T Jabalpur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions SIST Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions

----------

